# HSI Stallion Assessments



## GrassHorse (10 March 2011)

Did anyone go?


----------



## Eothain (11 March 2011)

Not yet. Going tomorrow I think. The stallions that made it past Stage 1 will be ridden under saddle by Vincent Voorn.

Valent and Clipper Van De Beijinakker will definitely get approved if they reach stage 2 because they have their four double clears at 1.40m

Cruise Diamond will be interesting. He's the horse that was sold in Goresbridge for &#8364;26,000 as a foal


----------



## Capriole (11 March 2011)

no, I would have liked to though.

Am waiting on to see what happens with one particular stallion tomorrow, Ive got my eye on using him,.


----------



## Thursday (11 March 2011)

The stallion that I ride is there today....I'm dead nervous....couldnt even get the day off to bring him


----------



## DRSsporthorses (11 March 2011)

I would be most appreciative if anyone has the results to please post them here!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## BallyshanHorses (11 March 2011)

Apparently Lady Georgina Forbes had a lovely Clinton/Heartbreker stallion up!!


----------



## magic104 (12 March 2011)

Any up date?


----------



## Irishlife (12 March 2011)

KMS Romeo by Womanizer passed muster.

Beautiful horse


----------



## Eothain (13 March 2011)

Gawtcha K (Guidam x Cavalier Royale) got his Preliminary Approval I believe as did Castlecomer Q (O.B.O.S Quality 004 x Candle King)


----------



## Irishlife (13 March 2011)

Ballineen It's William RID by Bealagh Blue passed - he was also bred in UK!

no good with you tube stuff but if you look up his name, there is VT of his loose jumping performance.


----------



## druid (13 March 2011)

Did either of the LVS stallion's pass? (Clinton St and Cobana)


----------



## izafriendly (13 March 2011)

These are the stallions i heard have passed grade 1 on the irish draught register
Dunbeggan Grey Mist by Dunkeerin Grey Mist
Eastern Hero by Huntingfield Rebel
Crystal Crest by Coolcronan Wood
Ballineen It's William by Bealagh Blue 
Carrabawn Cross by Young Carrabawn
Carrickcottage Star by Carrickrock Close Shave
King of Mourne by Star Kingdom 
Scrapman by Crosstown Dancer


----------



## wigum (14 March 2011)

druid said:



			Did either of the LVS stallion's pass? (Clinton St and Cobana)
		
Click to expand...

Cobana did. That is just what I can gather from their website. 

Does anyone have the full list of approved sport horses?


----------



## sdoherty (14 March 2011)

I keep checking HSI website for results but nothing yet. I seen gawtcha k and castlecomer Q being ridden on friday,two very nice horses. As far as the draught horses are concerned, there was nothing i would want to own or use that i seen on friday except The Scrapman. i dont like draughts but i liked this boy.(i would change his name). most of the draught stallions would struggle to find jobs as geldings.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (15 March 2011)

Cobana passed with flying colors. Having seen this one in person, he is stunning. Before rumors start flying, Clinton St. did not go to the inspections. 

Terri


----------



## druid (15 March 2011)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Cobana passed with flying colors. Having seen this one in person, he is stunning. Before rumors start flying, Clinton St. did not go to the inspections. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...


Thank you - I used to ride Clinton St hence being interested!


----------



## LVS Horses (15 March 2011)

wigum said:



			Cobana did, I don't think Clinton St did. That is just what I can gather from their website. 

Does anyone have the full list of approved sport horses?
		
Click to expand...

LVS Clinton St was unable to attend the Stallion Inspections last week due to a slight injury on the horse walker the week before - unfortunate tiiming as he is perfect now and back in work again!

Cobana LVS Z passed with flying colors!!


----------



## wigum (15 March 2011)

LVS Horses said:



			LVS Clinton St was unable to attend the Stallion Inspections last week due to a slight injury on the horse walker the week before - unfortunate tiiming as he is perfect now and back in work again!

Cobana LVS Z passed with flying colors!!
		
Click to expand...

I am very glad to hear he is doing well. My apologies for the confusion. I have asked the mod to remove my reference to clinton st. as i am unable to edit it myself.


----------



## wigum (19 April 2011)

Still no sign of the results. Has anyone heard anything on the grapevine about when they might be published, its been a month since the inspections.


----------



## mellissa (19 April 2011)

Congrats LVS horses, cobana is lovely.

I am awaiting the results of the insemination of Cobra to my Pachat II mare eagerly- so will keep watching out for LVS success


----------



## BallyshanHorses (19 April 2011)

Melissa.When was your mare covered?Fingers crossed your mare takes.!!


----------



## mellissa (20 April 2011)

Thanks ballyshan!  She was covered a week today. Have you had any mares covered to him this year?  I cant remember!


----------



## GrassHorse (14 May 2011)

Not sure if anyone has these yet..





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## FiFiMollz (16 May 2011)

Here's a link to all preliminary approved and approved with photographs and performance info etc. http://www.horsesportireland.ie/stallions/hsi-stallion-inspection-results-2011.9937.html


----------



## wigum (17 May 2011)

no real point to this post just a couple of thoughts


Not generally my sort of thing but isn't the approved pony Mr hale bob absolutely lovely.

Beowulf surprised me, just how solid he looks, if you looked at the photos without names beside them, i would have guessed he was one of the draughts.

Not many horses blowing away the minimum requirement marks. If Stallions are supposed to be the best of the best to upgrade the herd then shouldn't the qualifying scores be a little more testing aswell.

Where are the preliminary approved stallions like LVS cobana listed?

anyone else got any thoughts?


----------



## Simsar (17 May 2011)

Why are the 3 Clover Hills on the SH section when they are all by RID ex RID??


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 May 2011)

Simsar said:



			Why are the 3 Clover Hills on the SH section when they are all by RID ex RID??  

Click to expand...

New rules!  Pure-bred ID can apply to go into the SH stud book - provided they pass inspection AS sport horses and meet the performance criteria.

Cloneen Clover, Carlton Hill and Mackney Hill had all graded Class 2 ID - which I guess would limit their appeal to owners of pure-bred mares.  Being approved as ISH would give them another string to their bow!


----------



## Simsar (17 May 2011)

So when we asked if Spyder could go on the SH reg (GB) and were told NO?????

What a ****ING JOKE!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 May 2011)

Yeah, but when you think of it, Spyder is far too special for a normal stud book. How many other stallions can shoot webs from their hooves and climb buildings? They just don't want to make the other stallions look ordinary by comparison.


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 May 2011)

Simsar said:



			So when we asked if Spyder could go on the SH reg (GB) and were told NO?????

What a ****ING JOKE!
		
Click to expand...

The SHR of IDHS(GB) is COMPLETELY divorced from the stud book in Ireland!  Well, more than divorced - it was never married!

I think it's strange that RID stallions can go to Sport Horse Breeding and be graded with them - but not with IDHS(GB) - there are plenty of pure-bred ID stallions that are more sport horse in type.  There'll have to be some revisiting of the SHR rules as a result of the changes in the pure-bred 'rules', I think, so be patient and it MIGHT happen!  But the problems with the pure-breds and Ireland have to be sorted first.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 May 2011)

Sorry, Simsar. I thought that you were talking about your plastic Spyder.


----------

